# Herrajes para bafles



## walter servin (Abr 13, 2010)

Hola a todos los integrantes del foro, me podrian ayudar donde conseguir herrajes para cajas, cierres y todos esos detalles que dejan a las cajas de transporte y bafles con terminacion profesional, preferentemente casas de Argentina...gracias


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 13, 2010)

buen dia walter, te dejo la pagina de esta gente que vende de todo un poco estan cerca de saenz y av. la plata. espero te sea util. saludos. 


http://www.gumark.com.ar/


----------

